# The Bobsie Twins



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually this is a daughter & her mother, due about Christmas.
click to lighten.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess they like hanging out together!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FF A. Rose


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

M Sissy Royale


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, they hang out together. Hog minerals together. And they will have babies together.

Cant for the life of figure out why they came out so dark.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would be interesting if they give birth at the same time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, I love their expressions, they are like 'seriously? taking a picture?' very pretty girls, I love their interesting color and speckled ears.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Usually everybody gets up & in my face. Noses right in camera. And dog tail or breath too.
Nanette in the rear is a full older sister to Sissy. She gave 3 beautiful bucklings last year; a tan, a black & tan & more of a traditional. Could have wrung her neck.
Im hoping to get some neat color out of these too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*This am*

Rose


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sissy*



Udder not shiny yet, no goo but sunken in flanks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so cute together  I love how they spread their legs out in front of them when they lay down , lol. You have some very huggable babies there Nancy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Might have a long wait (as in a few days) but its rainy out. Usually let them kid outside & bring them in when they're done.
Gonna send Bob out to shop for the grandkids.


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

I love the mother / daughter relationships. Last year, I had a mother and daughter who delivered about 6 hours apart.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nancy, you have some pretty does....are they mixes or full boers? I wonder because of the ear color...I love the doe with the speckled ears


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Heidi (is that right?) you got that right, they are mixes.
These two are %, mama Sissy half Nub & daughter a 75 Boer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the Nubian/boer cross. We have one of our best %'s from that lineage! She's getting ready to have her first babies due 2 weeks from today


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's Stephanie...lol....but it does look like Heidi, but she is my nubian


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's.....
makin a nest, checkin it twice
5months ago was naughty but nice
kids will soon be coming to town.
I see her with her leg out
As straight as it can be
She's moanin & a groanin
Oh poor big ole Sissy.
Still aint no goo
Better have kids
Belly so full she should move with skids
Kids will soon be coming to town.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too cute! And so appropriate in keeping with the season! (I'm Heidi) ha ha


----------

